# John Metcalfe?? on the WCF



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 1, 2004)

I recieved a tract fomr a friend to review it was by mr metcalfe anybody familiar with him I stopped reading half way through because it was just plain:lame:


----------



## pastorway (Apr 1, 2004)

Metcalfe is a heretic with a cult-like following in England and the US. He denies the active obedience of Christ in justification and teaches a bunch of other stuff that is simply off the wall!! If you are not in &quot;his church&quot; then you are not in &quot;the Church.&quot;

Phillip


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Point


----------

